# Anyone else have a Cardiac Ablation?



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 29, 2016)

I'd like to hear about your experience. Specifically how you felt in the days after the procedure.
Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like to hear about your experience. Specifically how you felt in the days after the procedure.
> Thanks


Ed, i've not, but I hope this doesn't mean you're not feeling okay.
I have lost a third of my lungs through TB if that's any help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2016)

Hope you're recuperating nicely, Ed. What did the doctor say you'd be feeling after the procedure?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm having frequent palpitations.
Actually worse than before.
I barely have energy to stand and walk.
It's all supposed to be normal.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 29, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm having frequent palpitations.
> Actually worse than before.
> I barely have energy to stand and walk.
> It's all supposed to be normal.




 
What did the Dr. say? Are you home?


----------



## cyan (Jul 29, 2016)

A friend's Father just had this done last week. Monday he started having syncopal (fainting) episodes. They did the tilt table test and now he has to go back to the cardiologist Tuesday. He is very tired and not able to do much either. Plus with the syncope, they don't want him to drive or move around much. 
I wish I could give you more info on what they told him, but that's all I know right now. 
Hope you feel better!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2016)

I'd like to think that I'm stronger than most. This is something I just can't shrug off.
A lot was said about the Ablation curing the issue forever....And maybe it will. But too little was said about the post op effects.
Most of what I know, I read on the internet.
My surgeon, Dr. Satija is very busy. He does procedures in 10 different hospitals and getting hold of him is virtually impossible.
I left two messages with his staff about my symptoms and received a quick call back saying it's normal and can last for months while the heart heals.
I was imagining an overnight cure and immediate change back to my old life.
That wasn't realistic.
I go back to work on Tuesday.
That will be very interesting indeed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> What did the Dr. say? Are you home?


I'm home.
I was home on Thursday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 30, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like to think that I'm stronger than most. This is something I just can't shrug off.
> A lot was said about the Ablation curing the issue forever....And maybe it will. But too little was said about the post op effects.
> Most of what I know, I read on the internet.
> My surgeon, Dr. Satija is very busy. He does procedures in 10 different hospitals and getting hold of him is virtually impossible.
> ...


Despite what you may think of yourself, Ed, you're actually an optimist.
As such you're bound to get disappointed, frequently.
This is just a bigger disappointment than most.


----------



## kathyth (Jul 30, 2016)

I had one at Cedars 15 years ago. I was off worknforn10 days, recovered nicely and the procedure was effective for my arrhythmia. 
I took Tylenol for mild discomfort from the multiple catheter sites.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 30, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers Ed! I will be in your neck of the woods tomorrow. I know we are strangers but you need any help just shoot me a PM


----------



## Pearly (Jul 30, 2016)

Ed I hope it wasn't too bad for you. I have a friend at work who's had couple of them and bunch of stents put in over time. She usually goes back to work the next day. I've been keeping you in my thoughts and trust your health has been restored


----------



## Pearly (Jul 30, 2016)

Hmm... Just got caught up on this thread. Yours may have been more extensive than my friends, plus she gets cath'ed frequently for genetically bad heart, those cath procedures keep her from becoming disabled. I'm sensing disappointment in your tone. That's bad education on a part of your doctor's office. Ofcourse he himself doesn't have the time to call back every freaked out post procedure patient. It's a HEART for pete's sake! People are scared! Many worry they maybe dying! I don't expect the doctor himself to handle all that. They are busy making lucrative lives for themselves by ripping off insurance companies and paying huge premiums to their own liability/malpractice protection policies. What I do expect them to do is to fork out some money to pay salaries for trained/competent staff who will handle all that "side work" for them. Most of them have PA's or Nurse Practitioners, and Registered Nurses. The latter should triage all the incoming patient calls and return them in a manner that's satisfactory to the patient and not leave them out hanging, scared, unsure and not feeling good. That just pisses me off. Ed, the bottom line is, if you feel bad, go to ER. Shortness of breath, chest pain, pale skin, blue-tinged lips ... Any of that= NO GOOD. Don't forget you have my number, so if things are "not that bad", "just tired" etc and "worried", pick up the phone and call me. We'll go through the "decision tree" together. Your heart is a MUSCLE that has been beat up and bruised up in the procedure. It does need little time to heal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 30, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Hmm... Just got caught up on this thread. Yours may have been more extensive than my friends, plus she gets cath'ed frequently for genetically bad heart, those cath procedures keep her from becoming disabled. I'm sensing disappointment in your tone. That's bad education on a part of your doctor's office. Ofcourse he himself doesn't have the time to call back every freaked out post procedure patient. It's a HEART for pete's sake! People are scared! Many worry they maybe dying! I don't expect the doctor himself to handle all that. They are busy making lucrative lives for themselves by ripping off insurance companies and paying huge premiums to their own liability/malpractice protection policies. What I do expect them to do is to fork out some money to pay salaries for trained/competent staff who will handle all that "side work" for them. Most of them have PA's or Nurse Practitioners, and Registered Nurses. The latter should triage all the incoming patient calls and return them in a manner that's satisfactory to the patient and not leave them out hanging, scared, unsure and not feeling good. That just pisses me off. Ed, the bottom line is, if you feel bad, go to ER. Shortness of breath, chest pain, pale skin, blue-tinged lips ... Any of that= NO GOOD. Don't forget you have my number, so if things are "not that bad", "just tired" etc and "worried", pick up the phone and call me. We'll go through the "decision tree" together. Your heart is a MUSCLE that has been beat up and bruised up in the procedure. It does need little time to heal.


Splendid post.
But the US health service sounds a nightmare to me.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 30, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid post.
> But the US health service sounds a nightmare to me.



I feel as though it encourages people to stay healthy.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 30, 2016)

I used to have bad arrhythmia and my doctor told me about ablation. I would get light headed, weak, had to sit down, etc. But he tried medication first, and , thankfully, the medication works. I take a pill a day and have not had palpitations, slow heart beat or heart problems since.


----------



## PJay (Jul 30, 2016)

I hope you are back to feeling normal soon!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2016)

It is what it is. That's a saying that always annoyed me but its true.
Untill I've healed I'll just have to roll with it. My experience seems to mirror most of the stories on the internet.
The palpitations are very frequent, but not very violent and they don't last long.
I can do things and then rest afterwards.
There is no pain. Not even from the incisions.
I see him in two weeks.
I believe I'll be fitted with a 24 hour monitor.


----------



## majxmom (Jul 30, 2016)

My brother in law had the procedure a few years ago. He had suffered for years from arrhythmia that would pop up at embarrassing moments when he was golfing with his boss or at a class reunion. The disclosures that the hospital gave him before the procedure were really frightening. I was surprised he agreed to it after reading them. His condition the next few days after it was done sound about like yours. It seemed to have done no good at all. If anything, he was more worried he was about to die. But shortly after, he was much better and his arrhythmia never recurred. He did pass just a year or so later from a fast-moving skin cancer, so he didn't have a long period, but considering all the chemo he withstood, I would say the procedure was an absolute success. I hope you feel better shortly!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2016)

majxmom said:


> My brother in law had the procedure a few years ago. He had suffered for years from arrhythmia that would pop up at embarrassing moments when he was golfing with his boss or at a class reunion. The disclosures that the hospital gave him before the procedure were really frightening. I was surprised he agreed to it after reading them. His condition the next few days after it was done sound about like yours. It seemed to have done no good at all. If anything, he was more worried he was about to die. But shortly after, he was much better and his arrhythmia never recurred. He did pass just a year or so later from a fast-moving skin cancer, so he didn't have a long period, but considering all the chemo he withstood, I would say the procedure was an absolute success. I hope you feel better shortly!


A few days?
I'm liking that.
thanks.
I suppose different people recover at different rates and it seems that it also matters where the Ablation area was inside the heart.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 30, 2016)

Ed, think of it as a sports muscle contusion: you get some inflammation, redness, swelling, maybe pain... Until inflammation subsides.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 30, 2016)

Ed, think of it as a sports muscle contusion: you get some inflammation, redness, swelling, maybe pain... Until inflammation subsides. Only the heart is a very special muscle, on which any little bump of bruise may cause electrical storm, also known as arrhythmia's. Brain works similarly in that respect, that bumps, swelling, little growth on it can cause uncontrollable electrical discharge also known as seizures. Human body is this incredible system of laboratories, batteries, power generators, storage units, and factories. It's all designed to work even when challenged by some malfunctioning parts. The modern medicine is absolutely incredible. Those doctors despite of being so busy chasing the Almighty dollar are good technicians. They are very skilled in caths. I'm pretty confident in you having a great outcome


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 31, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm having frequent palpitations.
> Actually worse than before.
> I barely have energy to stand and walk.
> It's all supposed to be normal.


Oh, sorry to hear this Ed. Hope to hear you are better SOON, and VERY SOON.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 31, 2016)

Dear Ed,








Gillian and Oli. ​


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks Gillian.
I think I just need time.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 31, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Gillian.
> I think I just need time.


Take it easy, Ed. Or at least try to.


----------



## majxmom (Jul 31, 2016)

If he was still alive, I could ask him about these issues. I don't know which aspect of his heart was problematic. Perhaps just because of the issue, he always seemed like a person in fairly poor health. He wasn't on oxygen but he would start gasping with any effort. If we went for a level walk he seemed tired enough, but if there was any uphill grade, he would seem like he was going to collapse. Plus he probably had this cancer brewing. So I doubt he was in a healthful condition to make the ablation easier. I just remember the next time I saw him after the ablation, I thought he was worse, not better, and I was so surprised to hear a short time later how it was resolved.


----------

